# Anyone know stabilizer length limits on bowhunter 3d class shoots in IOWA? I heard un



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

http://www.asaarchery.com/

&

http://www.ibo.net/


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

It depends on who the sanctioning body is. Most of them measure from the bow to the end of the stabiliser. Or you could have a 15inch quick disconnect and a 9 inch stabiliser.


----------



## ISAA_Archer (Dec 4, 2002)

all parts included 12" from where the first part touches the riser.

12 inches max from the riser
John


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

*Anyone know stabilizer length limits on bowhunter 3D Class shoots in Iowa? I heard u*



ISAA_Archer said:


> all parts included 12" from where the first part touches the riser.
> 
> 12 inches max from the riser
> John


Yep, adaptor and stabilizer and whatever else can not exceed 12". Some specify Factory attachment hole at "back" of riser and others state "front" of riser. "Back" of riser is actually the riser side farthest from you when held to draw. I take it the when stated "front" it is to mean the "back." I just wanted to poke fun, but it's true. Look up bow description difinitions.


----------

